# How much ?



## Ladywolfe (Jan 11, 2012)

I don't feed raw, yet. Are your dogs only eating poultry with the occasional beef liver/organ meat? Nothing else?


----------



## Tonjad (Mar 12, 2012)

Yes , the great danes --I give them sardines &mackeral (canned) occassionaly and eggs (about 2-3a week) . Aboutl 2 yrs ago I started giving them omega 3 capsules,& pettabs plus upon advice of my veternarin as my female (10 yrs old) was starting to get dry skin. Neither have haad any health problems and were both big and robust dogs(they both have been indoor and pampered dogs also).
Their teeth have always been clean and they had no doggy odor . So I am a big fan of the raw diet but want to adjust it for little Merlin. O also I had started to give them a handful of dry dog food --I called it their "doggie cereal" because my female got real adept at leaving her pills in the her dish and I would camflouge them with it. They have yearly check ups and [email protected] age 6 Gabby started having the senior blood panel labs to make sure all her levels were right. Much less poop in the yard too.....


----------

